# Locos will not consist



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

I have 2 locos with NCE decoders installed which I cannot program into a consist. They don't react when the command is sent to them (motor turn).
I am using NCE Cab controller.
Any ideas?

Thanks John.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Thought sure one of the NCE guys would show up
with the answer to your problem.

You can consist DCC locos by assigning the
same address to both. That's what I do with
my Bachmann EZ DCC system. It does not
have the capability of setting CVs, as does
your NCE.

Don


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I haven't played with consisting yet on my NCE. But have you look for you tube videos on the subject?

Here is a list I found. 


https://m.youtube.com/results?q=nce consisting &sm=3


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

Thankyou, I will watch some & see if they mention about a loco failing to consist. I might also read my NCE manual again to see if there is a factory default reset you can do.
The only problem with programming the same address is when you want to break the consist to run a loco by itself.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Santafe_man said:


> Thankyou, I will watch some & see if they mention about a loco failing to consist. I might also read my NCE manual again to see if there is a factory default reset you can do.
> 
> The only problem with programming the same address is when you want to break the consist to run a loco by itself.




Cv8 to 8 is factory reset.


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Redman88, some of the youtube videos were good to watch as well.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I was told by someone on here some locos will require a booster to get all programming functions to work.

sorry i cant be any more specific than that.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

santafealltheway said:


> I was told by someone on here some locos will require a booster to get all programming functions to work.
> 
> sorry i cant be any more specific than that.


Consisting is done on the main, not a programming track. 

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm fairly certain NCE doesn't utilize consisting addresses like other systems. They use pre-determined consist address ranging from 112 to 127. Your manual "should" clarify this.

Mark.


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

I ended up deleting the locos even though I could not find them in a consist. I was then successful in consisting them on the programming track. 
You are right in saying that consists on NCE use addresses in the range of 127 down to 100. But you can't use a consist address in this range that is allocated to a individual loco.
Otherwise when you activate the consist you also activate the individual loco with the same address.


----------

